# 3 golden babies.....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## vicki L (Jan 18, 2007)

OMG.....I want each one of those babies!!! They are so so sweet!!!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Those are great shots, it must be hard to keep 3 puppies sitting still long enough for a picture lol, thanks for making it work


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Booker said:


> Those are great shots, it must be hard to keep 3 puppies sitting still long enough for a picture lol, thanks for making it work


Your right... as you can see in the second photo..one bailed.............:uhoh:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

omg......I want another puppy...........ok I am kidding but.....those are very CUTE pics....tyvm


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, they're adorable! Getting them together at all is amazing, even if one bailed.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Stop, you're killing me! I want a puppy!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

omg....I want one! how cute! you just send em on down to kansas!

maryjean


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Ahhhh....they are so cute! I love their expressions, especially the one in the middle.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

maryjean said:


> omg....I want one! how cute! you just send em on down to kansas!
> 
> maryjean


What part of Kansas are you in?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love the face the one in the middle is making!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

They are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Amandine (Jan 18, 2007)

They are adorable!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

Cute! They are camera-conscious. Or did you employ some means to get their attention?

I used to make strange noises to make puppies look at the camera.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

potatolover said:


> Cute! They are camera-conscious. Or did you employ some means to get their attention?
> 
> I used to make strange noises to make puppies look at the camera.


Just called there name and snapped quickley...knew they wouldnt sit still for very long


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

Here are my attempts to capture two puppies.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Mary, they are adorable!!! How old are they? 

I can't wait to hold Toby now!!!!


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww your babes are so cute. They look so content together. I just love Goldens.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I think the one on the left looks sooooo sweet! Any chance it's the female?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Mary, they are adorable!!! How old are they?
> 
> I can't wait to hold Toby now!!!!


They are 10 weeks old..........


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> I think the one on the left looks sooooo sweet! Any chance it's the female?


NO... female is in the middle..................


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Goldenstaples!

We are in Salina! Just a hop and skip away from you...

Love your pic! I guess I had never realized that you were in kansas...duh...I should pay more attention!

mary jean


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

maryjean said:


> Hi Goldenstaples!
> 
> We are in Salina! Just a hop and skip away from you...
> 
> ...


awesome!! I have been hoping someone from around here would be on the post! My brother lives in Bridgeport and my sister in law works in Salina, cannot think of the name but they make vans.
I saw where Salina has a dog park?


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Maggies Mom,
I have made a very positive impression in regards to the value of selecting a young adult dog and in this case a golden retriever for Teddy. However, if you keep posting golden puppy pic's like these and he checks them out, the golden puppy fever will have a affect on the little guy. Now before everybody comes down on my case here.... I'm just kidding and having a little fun, we love the pictures, we just don't understand how you get so many goldens to stay in one spot long enough to take a picture.
See ya soon! K, H, & Teddy


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kevin... either an adult dog or puppy, you cant go wrong with any golden...


----------

